# Carro controlado por la PC



## Andvar (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola tengo q realizar un proyecto en la U y necesito saber si alguién tiene información q me pueda ayudar o si saben como se hace, en si el proyecto consiste en comprar un carro de control remoto y agragarle unos Leds para simular q son luces, cuando está andando tiene q encender las 2 del frente y cuando está en reversa las 2 de atrás y cuando dobla a un lado tiene q encender otra de forma intermitente en la dirección q está doblando, cuando el carro esté detenido no tiene q tener ninguna luz encendida, eso lo tengo q hacer creando un circuito q no se como construir, tengo q utilizar el cable de impresora para manejarlo con el puerto LPT1, entonces la cosa está en q de la compu conecto en cable de impresora en el puerto LPT1 al circuito y del circuito al control remoto del carro y tengo q hacer un programa en cualquier lenguaje para poderlo controlar con la PC, si alguién me podría ayudar x fa.
Saludos.................


----------



## JV (Sep 28, 2006)

Yo hice un par de circuitos por el puerto paralelo usando Visual Basic, me resulto bastante simple la programacion. El encendido de las luces no es para nada dificil, lo que habria que ver es como sensas el estado del movil en forma digital para mandarlo al puerto. En el sitio:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/

en la seccion Electronica/Computadoras vas a encontrar algunos detalles de soft y hard que te pueden ayudar.


----------

